# Covid-19 pick up lines



## skella45 (Oct 30, 2019)

Some pick up lines/jokes during this pandemic.

I'll catch you later 

Since all the public libraries are closed, I'm checking you out instead.

Even during the corona pandemic, the most contagious thing is your smile.

Is that hand santizer in your pocket or are you just happy to see me.

Roses are red, violets are blue. If I end up in quarantine I hope its with you.

Do you need toilet paper as I can be your Prince Charmin.

If Covid-19 doesn't take you out, can I?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

skella45 said:


> Some pick up lines/jokes during this pandemic.
> If Covid-19 doesn't take you out, can I?


 :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Clever!


----------

